#ubuntu-tv 2012-01-31
<Kaleo> rsalveti: hey, do I have to install a specific package to get hw accelerated video decoding on the pandaboard?
<Kaleo> rsalveti: (for Ubuntu TV)
<Kaleo> rsalveti: I have the qtmobility from the linaro overlay PPA already
<rsalveti> Kaleo: if you're using our overlay ppa, just install the meta-package ubuntu-omap4-extras-multimedia
<rsalveti> that should install everything you need
<Kaleo> rsalveti: thanks!
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> my question about using it as a computer was supposed to come directly after the question about installing standard desktop applications on Ubuntu TV
<Cantide> so what i really wanted to know is that, if i wanted to, and was willing to sit uncomfortably close to my TV, would it be possible to do almost anything with it
<Cantide> like ssh into a server from the tv using remote desktop viewer, just as an example
<Cantide> because that would be really cool :)
<Saviq> CantideAFK, it greatly depends on the productized version requirements
<CantideAFK> yeah, i think i'm asking a bit much
<CantideAFK> i totally get the focus of what Ubuntu TV is supposed to be
<CantideAFK> and what i'm asking is contrary to its goals
<CantideAFK> I'm just remembering about two years ago when my brother emailed me from his TV in Japan, i thought that was nifty
<CantideAFK> so it would be cool if Ubuntu TV weren't only limited to the TV interface and 9 buttons :p
<Saviq> CantideAFK, that's why you get the keyboard
<CantideAFK> another question, if i may; would a full qwerty ke...
<CantideAFK> hahaha
<CantideAFK> thanks :p
<Saviq> CantideAFK, for the demo we were using the Boxee remote
<CantideAFK> i don't know what that is
<CantideAFK> but i imagine it's rather limited
<davilla> LOL
<CantideAFK> and is a remote rather than a keyboard
<davilla> someone needs to google
<Saviq> CantideAFK, google
<CantideAFK> :p
<CantideAFK> someone is trying to be AFK but not succeeding
<Saviq> CantideAFK, I'm shutting up
<CantideAFK> :D
<CantideAFK> okay, google has delivered
<CantideAFK> and now that i saw pictures of Boxee i recall seeing it before somewhere online
<CantideAFK> being in Africa, we have little first hand experience with such things :p
<CantideAFK> That's why we like Ubuntu :)
 * CantideAFK is also shutting up now
<bmoez> hi ,i'm searching a good videa tutoriel about installing ubuntu TV on a smart TV that have an other tv os (like android tv), where can i find any thing like?
<Saviq> bmoez, I don't think that's possible at this time
<Saviq> bmoez, but if you achieve that, we'd be thrilled to know!
#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-02
<JanC> Saviq: did you hear anything if somebody could bring an Ubuntu TV system to demo at FOSDEM?
<Saviq> JanC, let me try and get some info
<JanC> Saviq: I guess it's possible to run it on some regular hardware too?  (I haven't had time to really look into it, so I don't know what hardware is expected, etc.)
<Saviq> JanC, anything with OpenGL should be fine
<JanC> well, my old EEE 900 does OpenGL, but it can't play hi-res videos  ;)
<Saviq> JanC, well, hi-res videos is another thing
<Saviq> we don't have hw accel yet
<Saviq> JanC, I'm afraid we don't have anyone going, sorry
<Saviq> too much other stuff to do
#ubuntu-tv 2012-02-05
<Canyon_> hi
<Canyon_> i want to record with sopcast
<Canyon_> in ubuntu
<Canyon_> in windows there is a record button, but in ubuntu there isn't
#ubuntu-tv 2013-01-29
<tgm4883> yay http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/1096708 is getting fixed :)
<tgm4883> Ł
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-01
<bobweaver> ping Saviq
<mhall119> tgm4883: bobweaver: are we doing this meeting on IRC or G+ Hangout?
<bobweaver> I was wondering how many people are going to show up
<bobweaver> or if they want to ask us questions there is one dude that I think should talk to you
<bobweaver> he was asking about nameing and grammer and stuff like that That I just can not handle
<bobweaver> because I do not know
<bobweaver> let me get you link
<mhall119> we can do an on-air hangout, so it'll be recorded on youtube
<mhall119> especially if you want to screen-share or something
<mhall119> either way it fine by me
<bobweaver> yeah that would be cool lets see how many people would like that
<bobweaver> dude's Lp https://launchpad.net/~rewarp
<bobweaver> link to post
<bobweaver> https://plus.google.com/104659991254860976283/posts/Qoz92Y6PBpo
<bobweaver> His name is +Rewarp sudo make install
<tgm4883> mhall119, bobweaver so.. meeting?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> tgm4883: bobweaver asked about doing a G+ Hangout, can you join one?
<tgm4883> nope
<mhall119> ok, better to do it on IRC then
<mhall119> bobweaver: okay by you?
<bobweaver> sure
<tgm4883> mhall119, it's not even that, for some reason this scope isn't starting on boot :/
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  what is in services file
<mhall119> tgm4883: I don't think it usually gets started until you open the dash the first time
<tgm4883> bobweaver, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/unity-scope-mythtv/view/head:/mythtv.scope
<tgm4883> mhall119, well it doesn't show up in the dash either
<tgm4883> the filters
<tgm4883> which indicate it's not running
<tgm4883> oh wait
<tgm4883> I think I see the issue, let me test
<CrestedNewt> tgm4883 plugs computer into mains socket :D
<mhall119> it should show up in the dash if your .lens file is correct, even if the process can't load
<tgm4883> mhall119, that has never been what I've experienced in my testing
<tgm4883> scope only, no lens
<mhall119> tgm4883: oh, ok, so are you using the videos lens, or a hidden lens?
<tgm4883> videos
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> so then you have your .scope in /usr/share/unity/lenses/video/
<CrestedNewt> guys I have gtg - need to finish off dinner
<CrestedNewt> and then eat it
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> mhall119, so thought I fixed it, turns out that my scope now crashes the desktop
<tgm4883> mhall119, that seems like a bug that shouldn't happen
<tgm4883> I think it's crashing X
<tgm4883> oh nice, causing dbus-daemon to segfault
<mhall119> ouch, how's it doing that?
<mhall119> oh, wow
<tgm4883> causes crash to login screen
<mhall119> it really shouldn't be able to do that.... :(
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> thats what I think as well
<mhall119> are you still using the Dee package from 12.10?
<tgm4883> I'm on 12.10
<mhall119> oh
<tgm4883> sec, let me do a quick pastebin so you can see what I changed
<mhall119> can you file a bug for this against the unity project, and try and narrow down the cause?
<tgm4883> or rather
<tgm4883> [Scope]
<tgm4883> DBusName=net.launchpad.scope.video.mythtv
<tgm4883> DBusPath=/net/launchpad/scope/video/mythtv
<tgm4883> is that a valid scope file
<tgm4883> mhall119, I'll have to see if I can reproduce it in a VM before I do that
<tgm4883> since I am running 2 packages that have an additional patch for xserver
<mhall119> ah, ok
<tgm4883> does that scope file look ok though?
<mhall119> tgm4883: looks okay, what does the .service file look like?
<mhall119> tgm4883: it should have a Name= field too
<mhall119> your .scope file
<tgm4883> hmm
<mhall119> and Description=
<tgm4883> service file looks bad
<mhall119> I don't not if those are required or optional
<tgm4883> somehow an extra o got in there
<tgm4883> o[D-BUS Service]
<tgm4883> Name=net.launchpad.scope.video.mythtv
<tgm4883> Exec=/usr/lib/unity-scope-mythtv/unity-scope-mythtv
<mhall119> tgm4883: that might do it
 * tgm4883 tests
<tgm4883> well nothing blew up that time
<tgm4883> it doesn't appear to be running though
<mhall119> Name=Locoteams Scope
<mhall119> ignore that
<mhall119> /usr/lib/unity-scope-mythtv/unity-scope-mythtv is where your script is?
<tgm4883> mhall119, had to logout/login
<tgm4883> seems like there should be some trigger to load new scopes
<mhall119> no, it only loads them on Unity startup
<tgm4883> yea I know
<mhall119> there's been a bug to fix that for a while now
<tgm4883> I'm saying it "should" have a trigger to load new ones on install
<mhall119> I agree
<tgm4883> mhall119, I am going to ask you about data files though in setup.py
<mhall119> I tried to implement that once, but C kicked my butt and I gave up
<tgm4883> mhall119, here is a little secret about my packaging. I pretty much don't know how to package things at all
<tgm4883> The best I can do is python installs
<tgm4883> and even then, it's pretty basic stuff
<tgm4883> so if I have to touch debian/rules, i'm pretty lost
<tgm4883> mhall119, so i've got this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1598279/
<tgm4883> but it doesn't install the image
<mhall119> tgm4883: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1598284/ is one of mine that I'm pretty sure worked
<tgm4883> mhall119, yea, it's this part
<tgm4883>     cmdclass={"build":  build_extra.build_extra, },
<tgm4883> I need something in debian/rules for that right?
<mhall119> I don't think so...
<tgm4883> hmm, it complains when I have it in there
<mhall119> what's in your rules file?
<mhall119> tgm4883: actually it might be easier ot just get a branch of your code
<mhall119> is it on LP?
<tgm4883> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythtvservices/view/head:/debian/rules
<tgm4883> mhall119, you might still have the branch :)
<mhall119> tgm4883: that doesn't have the scope though
<mhall119> only ./src/mythtvservices.py
<tgm4883> mhall119, true, we're moved away from talking about the scope after we fixed the bug
<tgm4883> for this package, I just need to install the svg so we have a nice icon for notifications
<tgm4883> the scopes depend on this package
<tgm4883> mhall119, oh, it's missing the svg though from the branch, just uploaded it
<mhall119> ok
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you have schedulesdirect ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, yes
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> is there any way that I could get you to post a xml file from
<bobweaver> http://<YouR Backend>:6544/Guide/GetProgramGuide?StartTime=2013-01-31T19:00:00&EndTime=2013-02-01T20:00:00
<tgm4883> why?
<bobweaver> so I can compair someone that has that and free stuff over the net
<bobweaver> compare
<tgm4883> compare what?
<bobweaver> I do not have SD
<bobweaver> so Like SubTitle Cat Type Category
<bobweaver> none of thouse things come in for me
<tgm4883> bobweaver, sec
<bobweaver> thansk
<tgm4883> bobweaver, do you really want 25 hours worth?
<bobweaver> nah
<bobweaver> but it loads in real fast
<bobweaver> I think that you can limit channel numbers and also start channels you know better then I do
<tgm4883> well, it should be 4 hour blocks probably
<tgm4883> for viewing
<tgm4883> but we'll need to load the entire guide I think
<tgm4883> for searching
<bobweaver> I am working on gathering info for previews of Channel
<bobweaver> like recored
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/245093
<bobweaver> StartTime , EndTime,Title,Repeat,SubProps  so far
<mhall119> tgm4883: bzr merge lp:~mhall119/mythbuntu/mythtvservices-packaging
<tgm4883> bobweaver, what is your email so I can send you this file
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills
<bobweaver>  sorry but it is my name with a @ubuntu.com
<tgm4883> bobweaver, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2CFu7s2X8OuSkE5M3Q1aFcxVGM/edit?usp=sharing
<bobweaver> thanks :)
<tgm4883> bobweaver, let me know if that isn't what you want
<bobweaver> how long should I scan for ?
<tgm4883> I think that is 4 hours
<bobweaver> cool, No I was saying How Long sould the guide look for ?
<bobweaver> right now 25 hours
<tgm4883> bobweaver, for display or searching?
<bobweaver> Like how big should the guide be ?
<bobweaver> yeah
<tgm4883> for display, it should be probably 4 hours wide
<bobweaver> how many of them should there be ?
<tgm4883> how many channels tall?
<tgm4883> However many you can load in the space and make it look reasonable
<bobweaver> what ever fits on to the screen kinda hard to say because it depends on how big the screen is
<bobweaver> Let me check what it is on mine
<bobweaver> In Tv mode it is like 7
<bobweaver> 6 1/2 but on the 7th one it adjusts it self
<bobweaver> On desktop mode it shows all my channels but I only have 14
<bobweaver> that is like 1280 - lensbar at bottom and panel and about 100 px of headerspace
<tgm4883> couldn't you do "show up to 15 channels" and set a minimum pixel height based on resolutions
<bobweaver> I dont know every time I try to do that something errors out
<bobweaver> like the font for the "title" will crap out
<tgm4883> mhall119, awesome, that works
<bobweaver> there is some javascript that I did not right I have used it in the past but does not work so well
<tgm4883> now I can package up the guide scope, work out lintian errors and push to PPA
<bobweaver> / 1080p on a 42" screen
<bobweaver> is what they had it set too
<bobweaver> thanks again tgm4883  that is 100% what I was looking for
<tgm4883> bobweaver, so is there something you can point me to as an example of working ubuntu tv previews?
<tgm4883> I mean, I can't fix these previews if I don't know what I'm aiming for
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  what do you mean ?
<bobweaver> like example ?
<tgm4883> is there a working python preview that you can show me?
<bobweaver> so I guess that I shoudl tell you how they use to work in Ubuntu TV and what I have done
<bobweaver> so before they everytime that a program was clicked it would run a Function that would check to see if the mimetype was = video
<bobweaver> if it was then it automaticly brought up the previews
<bobweaver> So What I did was rewrite so that if left clicked  and checks after that to see what type it is or maybee looks at uri or a part of a uri Let me show you a example it is the only way that I can explain
<bobweaver> But It is imporant to note that there are to functions
<bobweaver> activatePreviews()  and deactivatePreviews()
<bobweaver> so
<bobweaver> else if (mimeType.substring(mimeType.lastIndexOf("/")+1) === "x-desktop")
<bobweaver> looks at mimetpe and cus the sting (javascript) and sees if it is   x-desktop     inother words it takes applications/x-desktop mimetype and turns it into     just x-desktop     if this is true we assign a preview page to this
<bobweaver>                         return "ApplicationPreview.qml"
<bobweaver> Now for yours
<bobweaver>    else if (mimeType.indexOf("video/") == 0)
<bobweaver>                         return "MythTvPreview.qml"
<bobweaver> so if you change the mimetype in your scope to say "myth"   that would be great and it would always know this
<bobweaver> if we open up "MythTvPreview.qml
<bobweaver> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/u2t/dailybuilds/view/head:/shell/dash/previews/MythTvPreview.qml
<bobweaver> If you look there is a thing at the top called VideoPreview (line 8 )
<bobweaver> this is where the binding happens with unity and scopes and previews
<bobweaver> so ANYTHING that you want to pass to previews you just give it a name and tell me and I add to the list
<bobweaver> the list is
<bobweaver>    property string uri
<bobweaver>     property int category
<bobweaver>     property variant nfo
<bobweaver>     property variant buttons
<bobweaver>     property string name
<bobweaver>     property string iconHint
<bobweaver>     property string comment
<bobweaver>     property string lens: dashLoader.item.lenses
<bobweaver> as you set them in the lens they can be read over unity so to say
<bobweaver> so if you look there is a whole folder that is for Mythtv that will go in Ubuntu SDK Well I hope
<bobweaver> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/u2t/dailybuilds/files/head:/shell/dash/previews/Mythtv/
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-02
<tgm4883> is there any debugging I can run to see what access Unity has to the scope on my system
<bobweaver> but there are things that can be used at this point say. How your scope (the one that I am using)  I use the "comments"  for "Plot"
<bobweaver> it is what you write I would think
<bobweaver> I do not know that much about python or making lens or scopes
<tgm4883> not in python
<tgm4883> I want to know if there is some unity debugging I can enable
<tgm4883> so that when I click on a movie, it shows me what Unity sees
<bobweaver> but I would think that there has to be documentation for that I would also look at the lensview.cpp IDK
<bobweaver> OH
<bobweaver> yeah you can just set up debug points
<tgm4883> ok, how do I do that
<bobweaver> Like add a mouseArea to a Item that uses   console.log()
<bobweaver> like
<bobweaver> MouseArea{ Onclicked:  console.log(mimetype + uri + somethingIamadding)  }
<bobweaver> you can also use html in that but it needs ""
<bobweaver> I woul also look at the man pages to see if there is a verbose or debug mode
<tgm4883> bobweaver, yea there is --verbose
<tgm4883> and --advanced-debug
<bobweaver> This is something that I have been doing to all the code like adding         console.log("\n |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| THIS IS FOR DEBUGING ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||| \n"
<bobweaver>                 + " || This is the lensId :\t\t"+  lens +"\t\t\t     ||"
<bobweaver>                 +"\n || This is the Uri: \t"+  uri
<bobweaver>                 + "\n || This is the mimeTyp:\t\t"+ mimetype + "\t\t\t\t     ||"
<bobweaver>                   + "\n |||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||")
<bobweaver> there you go
<tgm4883> bobweaver, that there that you added
<tgm4883> do you have a link to a bzr branch you have it in?
<tgm4883> that looks like exactly what I'm looking for
<bobweaver> yeah it is the u2t one
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  let me take a screen shot of preview debug that I made
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/245112
<tgm4883> bobweaver, yea that is what I'm looking for
<tgm4883> but I want it for one of the mythtv videos, and also I want to know where you get lens/uri/mimetype from?
<bobweaver> I could walk you though how to set that up but if Phone is dbus then I will pass that way also
<bobweaver> that is just a preview that is called "Default"
<tgm4883> bobweaver, that needs to be in there at compile time right?
<bobweaver> yeah
<bobweaver> but that is qml so not compile
<bobweaver> so unity 2d backend that is compile stuff (like lens and stuff like that)  But the full front end is all QML
<tgm4883> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> tgm4883: pong
<tgm4883> mhall119, I need to know what uses DNDURI and how important it is before we completely break it's functionality
<mhall119> tgm4883: I think it's what is used if you click-and-drag from the dash, to let the launcher items know
<tgm4883> mhall119, is that it's only function?
<mhall119> that I know of
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> we might break it's functionality then
<mhall119> honestly, I've always just used the same uri
<mhall119> why?
<tgm4883> mhall119, so have I
<tgm4883> mhall119, to pass other info between scope and unity
<mhall119> tgm4883: if you wait just a bit longer, there will be a field you can use for that
<tgm4883> mhall119, but that wouldn't work with ubuntu tv
<mhall119> honestly it was supposed to be done and public by now, but it's been taking longer than expected
<mhall119> it will when the TV dash is updated to use the new API
#ubuntu-tv 2013-02-03
<tgm4883> mhall119, we might actually be able to just do this with URI rather than DNDURI
<mhall119> sure, you can url encode whatever you wanted, as long as the thing on the receiving end knows what to do with it
<mhall119> but there will be a more formal way of doing it soon
<bobweaver> hey mhall119  we are having a google hangout would you like a invite
<bobweaver> me and tgm4883
<mhall119> bobweaver: thanks, but it's saturday evening with my family
<mhall119> so I'm going to take a pass
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> So me and tgm4883  tried out is scope (that has previews wrote in it)  And they Work !
<bobweaver> his *
<bobweaver> this means that all lens and scopes that have previews can not but put in U2t / ubuntu tv mockup
<bobweaver> s|not|now
<bobweaver> this means that all lens and scopes that have previews can now be put in U2t / ubuntu tv mockup
<bobweaver> ping mhall119  hey there do you know anything about screenshots.ubuntu.com ?  I am making a preview and if there is not a screen shot there then I want to point the user to the upload section with the name of the app all filed out and what not.  But I can not figure out how to make the correct str
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/245391
<bobweaver> Like
<bobweaver>  http://screenshots.debian.net/upload?packagename=kazam
<bobweaver> would be for kazam but that does not work and I can not seem to figure it out.  thanks for your time
<mhall119> bobweaver: I don't know if kazam is in debian...
<bobweaver> It says that it is there
<mhall119> bobweaver: there's an API for apps.ubuntu.com that might be able to get you screenshots
<mhall119> let me see if I can find documentation on it
<bobweaver> thanks dude
<bobweaver> mhall119,  did you also see that after hangout with me and tgm4883  we figured out that u2t can 100% handle previews from python (like the same as 3d)
<mhall119> no, but that's awesome
<bobweaver> yeah I just have to change some "wording" and make buttons and stuff like that just like 3d
<mhall119> bobweaver: looks like you can get a json list of screenshots from https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/screenshots/kazam/
<mhall119> there aren't any for kazam, but if you replace it with another package name you'll see screenshot urls
<bobweaver> awesome I am uploading video so you can see what i am doing
<bobweaver> what about to upload a image ? to that spot ?
<bobweaver> mhall119,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9X4dJOMt4k&feature=youtu.be
<mhall119> bobweaver: if Kazam was submitted through MyApps they can upload images there
<mhall119> if it's in the main archives, I'm not sure what the process it
<bobweaver> cool
#ubuntu-tv 2014-01-28
<jKlaus> Hey.. so can anyone explain what exactly ubuntu-tv is?
